# Removing scratches from acrylic



## singhm29 (Dec 27, 2010)

Havent found many threads on this subject but im wondering if anyone could chime in that has done this.

What polish?
I am thinking of using the Novus products but if anyone could recommend a better cheaper product that can be found locally I wouldnt mind trying that out.

What buffing wheel or tool?
Ive seen buffing wheels that attach to drills or random orbital sanders can anyone recommend a good place to get useful tools?
I did pick up a $35 dollar 5" random orbital sander from Walmart.

These are the tanks that need some TLC


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

The novus product works great, worth the money. I'm not familiar with other products so I can't comment. You can call plastic world and see if they have cheaper stuff. I use a buffing wheel that attaches to a grinder, works great, I'm sure you can rent one from Home Depot or rental store.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

... following thread with some interest.

I'd like to know if anyone knows of a way to remove scratches within DT still holding water !


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> ... following thread with some interest.
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone knows of a way to remove scratches within DT still holding water !


I came across someone's build thread on ReefCentral where they got a kit of different grit sandpaper, attached it to a magnet and buffed out the scratches in stages...all while the tank was full. Of course I can't seem to find it anymore...


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Wet sandpaper would do the trick but it still requires a buff at the end. Mike we wet sanded some parts on our tanks but still needed to buff it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singhm29 (Dec 27, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> The novus product works great, worth the money. I'm not familiar with other products so I can't comment. You can call plastic world and see if they have cheaper stuff. I use a buffing wheel that attaches to a grinder, works great, I'm sure you can rent one from Home Depot or rental store.


With novus you still need to do some sanding correct? Plastic world carrys Novus I know that as I did pickup a few smaller packages to test it out are you getting yours somewhere else? Is it an attachment for an angle grinder that your using? If so would be great to know where you get that as I have an angle grinder on hand


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

singhm29 said:


> With novus you still need to do some sanding correct? Plastic world carrys Novus I know that as I did pickup a few smaller packages to test it out are you getting yours somewhere else? Is it an attachment for an angle grinder that your using? If so would be great to know where you get that as I have an angle grinder on hand


Its a buffing wheel, i bought it as a whole unit and use it on my tanks and cars. I'm sure they sell them for angle grinders.


----------



## singhm29 (Dec 27, 2010)

Latest installment of the sanding debacle.

How do people get around higher grit sandpapers not coming in circular forms for random orbital sanders? Or am I unaware of where to get these? All the wetdry sandpaper that is above the 1000 range comes in larger square sheets that ive found.

Any tips or should I just mcguyver it like this? http://www.instructables.com/id/use-any-sandpaper-on-an-orbital-sander/


----------

